
Damming Lebanon: Bisri Valley to Be Submerged - tomohawk
https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/06/article/damming-lebanon-bisri-valley-to-be-submerged/
======
anonu
Lebanon is an oasis in a parched middle East. The country has been blessed
with great water resources. But the government has squandered the opportunity
to build proper infrastructure to the people.

With the influx of 1 million refugees from Syria into a country of 4 million,
water resources are at capacity.

